# Elco electric motors



## gnappi (Apr 14, 2019)

In another thread I mentioned Elco electric motors as I have been seriously thinking about getting one. The Torqueedo 5 HP equivalent motor is ~$3,900 (plus $3k for their battery?) while the Elco is ~$2,600 (boater supplied battery bank), both are plus shipping and taxes if applicable. A fishing buddy spent $1600++ on his 6hp motor two years ago, so I'm thinking this is not too bad an uplift 

The down side (beside their expense) is their weight with 24v battery setup will make hand launching a bit more of a PITA but on the upside, I can keep my blessed "QUIET" motoring, and buck the rare but sometimes a very real challenge for a trolling motor on an open lake. 

It looks to be a bright future for all electric boating. Anyone else have one or thinking on switching to electric?


----------



## jethro (Apr 15, 2019)

I think an electric outboard would be terrific, I just worry about the cost of battery replacement. But you say the boater supplies the battery for the Elco? Does that mean you can wire up conventional lead acid deep cycles for power? That makes it much more attractive to me. The Torqueedo makes me nervous because of the proprietary Li-Ion battery pack. What happens if Torqeedo goes out of business? 

I am making the move to battery on a lot of things that used to be gas. The past two years I have used a battery powered ice auger for fishing hardwater. Just recently I have bought a battery weed whacker and at some point soon I am going to buy a battery powered lawn mower. I'm all for the future with electric power but for now I am staying with Milwaukee Fuel power packs because they are pretty heavily invested in that format.


----------



## EZ707 (Apr 15, 2019)

As mentioned above. I would be more inclined to go for the Elco if I can supply the batteries of my choice. I’ve been thinking of outfitting an inflatable with one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnappi (Apr 16, 2019)

EZ707 said:


> As mentioned above. I would be more inclined to go for the Elco if I can supply the batteries of my choice. I’ve been thinking of outfitting an inflatable with one.



You can, from the Elco site:

"Elco’s technology is battery agnostic, so you can match outboard voltage with any type of battery. You can use your existing batteries, source locally, or leverage the Elco Dealer Network."

https://www.elcomotoryachts.com/electric-outboard-motors/

It's Torqueedo that has the batteries built in.


----------



## Ramdizzle (May 16, 2019)

Another electric outboard motor company that’s worth looking at is Epropulsion. I was considering Elco as well, but this company has really grabbed my attention. Along with the motors appearing to be well made, they are very reasonably price and actually cost less than Elco and Torqeedo. 

https://www.epropulsion.com/


----------



## jethro (May 16, 2019)

Ramdizzle said:


> Another electric outboard motor company that’s worth looking at is Epropulsion. I was considering Elco as well, but this company has really grabbed my attention. Along with the motors appearing to be well made, they are very reasonably price and actually cost less than Elco and Torqeedo.
> 
> https://www.epropulsion.com/



Nice looking, but once again proprietary batteries, so like the Sharks say, "I'm out".


----------



## LDUBS (May 16, 2019)

Saw these electric rental boats all around the canals in Copenhagen. Called GoBoats. Don't know what kind of motor they use. They look pretty heavy. Says they go about 3 knots. Recharge is from solar panels on the rental places boat house roof.


----------



## Ramdizzle (May 17, 2019)

jethro said:


> Ramdizzle said:
> 
> 
> > Another electric outboard motor company that’s worth looking at is Epropulsion. I was considering Elco as well, but this company has really grabbed my attention. Along with the motors appearing to be well made, they are very reasonably price and actually cost less than Elco and Torqeedo.
> ...



Trust me when I say that I would much rather have a gasoline motor, but the lake I live on is electric only so rather than use a trolling motor this is the next best option.


----------



## gnappi (May 18, 2019)

Ramdizzle said:


> jethro said:
> 
> 
> > Ramdizzle said:
> ...



I think many / most would prefer gas engines, but I liken all electric to a buying sailboat. Quiet, economical to run, and a WHOLE lot more relaxing after a day of no vibration, noise, and fumes. 

After a couple of years running all electric, I can't imagine owning an outboard ever again. I'm watching Elco motors closely, their main issue is their need for large (albeit user supplied) batteries, I won't sacrifice the ability to hand launch for the need of big batteries and a trailer.


----------

